# Stars schwören auf „Bums-Pilates"



## Mandalorianer (3 März 2011)

*Stars schwören auf „Bums-Pilates" ​*
*

Jessica Biel (28), Scarlett Johansson (26), Jessica Alba (29), Eva Longoria (35), Emily Blunt (28) und Lindsay Lohan (24): Sie alle werden fit mit „Bums-Pilates"! Jedenfalls sieht das in einem „Fitness-Video" mit dem amerikanischen TV-Star Jimmy Kimmel so aus...​*

*
Für einen makellosen Körper tun Stars bekanntlich so einiges! Jetzt werben die Hollywood-Schauspielerinnen zusammen mit dem Moderator und Comedian Jimmy Kimmel für ein zweideutiges Fitnessprogramm: „Humpilates" – zu Deutsch „Bums-Pilates" (to hump = dt. „bumsen").

Das ungewöhnliche Beckenbodentraining ist eine Mischung aus Sex-Moves und Pilates. Im „Hottie Body Hump Club" „bumsen“ die Hollywood-Schönheiten fleißig Gymnastikbälle.

Besonders Jessica Biel legt sich im Clip ins Zeug und verrät: „Als ich anfing, mit Jimmy K. zu trainieren, hatte ich nur eine Mission: Eine Bikini-Figur und eine Frau zu werden, die Jimmy ins Bett kriegen würde.“

Was dazu wohl ihr Freund, Pop-Star und Schauspieler Justin Timberlake sagen würde? Wahrscheinlich gar nichts! Bei dem „Werbespot“ handelt es sich nämlich um einen harmlosen Sketch, den US-Showmaster Jimmy Kimmel in seiner Sendung zeigte.

Darin rammelt nicht nur Jessica Biel wie wild einen Gummiball – Scarlett Johansson himmelt den Moderator an, Jessica Alba spielt eine Heulsuse und Emily Blunt macht auf blödes Blondchen. Auch Eva Longoria macht den Spaß mit und zeigt eine schweißtreibende Tanzeinlage.

Außerdem feiert Lindsay Lohan, die sich zurzeit wegen Diebstahls vor Gericht verantworten muss, in dem Video ihr Comeback vor der Kamera – und beweist Humor!

Als Jimmy Kimmel erklärt, sein „nur" 50 Dollar teures Fitness-Programm sei „fast schon geklaut" – entgegnet die Blondine, die derzeit den Diebstahl einer Halskette vehement bestreitet, kess: „Angeblich." *

*Hier das Video mit Scarlett Johannsson , Minka Kelly , Jessica Biel , 
Jessica Alba , Eva Longoria , Sofia Vergara , Emily Blunt 
und Lindsay :WOW: zu geil*




*weitere links auf Celebboard zum Thema:*
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-alba-longoria-lohan-johansson-uvm-1v-hd.html
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...alba-longoria-lohan-johansson-uvm-80caps.html
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...umpilates-im-hottie-body-hump-club-1xgif.html
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ried-johansson-klum-uvm-1v-hd.html#post830131​ ​


----------



## Q (3 März 2011)

boa ist das lustig rofl3 :thumbup: Haben alle ja prima mitgemacht  die Moves von Frau Biel sind aber am überzeugensten  :thx:


----------



## Chamser81 (3 März 2011)

Das ist wirklich geil!


----------



## Franky70 (3 März 2011)

Besser, als mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand zu bumsen...

Danke.


----------



## Q (18 März 2011)

hab mal aktuelle Beiträge zum Thema als link oben ergänzt


----------



## guschdel33 (18 März 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Punisher (7 Apr. 2011)

geil


----------



## DanikunKO7 (18 Apr. 2011)

Grrrrrrrrreat! Funny shit!


----------



## MetalFan (27 Nov. 2013)

Wie geil  - da sind aber auch einige heiße Miezen dabei! :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (27 Nov. 2013)

Es gibt sogar noch einen 2. Teil! ​


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Nov. 2013)

Was ein Aufgebot, schade von January hätte ich gerne etwas mehr gesehen 

Ansonsten :thumbup:


----------

